# JavaFX Project im Browser öffnen



## perlfan (9. Nov 2015)

Hallo,

da ich relativ neu bei Java bin, arbeite ich gerade das Tutorial hier durch: http://code.makery.ch/library/javafx-8-tutorial/part1/
Ich würde gerne meine Anwendung als Desktop-App und als Browser-Applet laufen lassen können.
Was muss ich denn konfigurieren, damit ich das Applet im Browser testen kann? Das Desktop-Fenster kann ich problemlos öffnen, um die App zu testen. Ich komme da leider nicht weiter.

Danke für Hilfe - Grüße, Frank


----------



## Moritz_1234 (9. Nov 2015)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob man eine runnable .jar-File überhaupt im Browser öffnen kann...
Eine Jar-File ist im Prinzip ja nur ein Archiv, welches von Java.exe, das schon vorinstalliert ist, compiled wird. Bist du sicher, dass du das nicht mit JavaScript verwechselst?

Wenn es doch ginge, wüsste ich nicht, wie das gehen sollte  Wenn es geht, dann musst du das bestimmt irgendwie direkt im Browser konfigurieren...


----------



## perlfan (9. Nov 2015)

http://docs.oracle.com/javafx/2/deployment/deploy_overview.htm
-> Ich hatte das in Netbeans ausprobiert und dort konnte man die JavaFX Hello World App problemlos auch im Browser ausführen. Von daher frage ich mich, wie das jetzt in Eclipse geht.
Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## Moritz_1234 (10. Nov 2015)

Bei einer Hello Word App braucht man ja auch nur ne Konsole  Sobald du aber komplexere Anwendungen schreibst (GUIs, Datenbanken connections,...) brauchst du java.exe wekches im Browser nicht drin ist


----------



## tommysenf (10. Nov 2015)

Moritz_1234 hat gesagt.:


> Bei einer Hello Word App braucht man ja auch nur ne Konsole  Sobald du aber komplexere Anwendungen schreibst (GUIs, Datenbanken connections,...) brauchst du java.exe wekches im Browser nicht drin ist



Das ist natürlich kompletter Blödsinn ...

Die Dokumentation für die Ausführung einer JavaFX Anwendung als Applet findest du hier:
http://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/technotes/guides/deploy/deployment_toolkit.html#BABJHEJA


----------

